# Três neguinhas - em Portugal



## Antonio d'Oliveira

A irmãos portugueses: Como se diz  «três neguinhas» por aí? Ou se diz isso assim mesmo? 

Tipo:
Que nada. Perdeste o jogo.
Só mais três neguinhas e eu te mostro que ganho.


----------



## jazyk

A negra não é a partida do desempate? Se é para desempatar, como podem ser três?


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

jazyk said:


> A negra não é a partida do desempate? Se é para desempatar, como podem ser três?


E lá sei. Eu uso essa expressão para falar de rodadas de acréscimo que geralmente o perdedor reclama. Pode ser, no entanto, um desafio que termine em três pontos - quem primeiro os fizer, vence. Nunca a vi como desempate.


----------



## pfaa09

Não conheço esse termo em Portugal (para jogo). Parece-me tipicamente brasileiro devido ao 'neginhas' sem o erre.
No entanto, parece que o perdedor se refere a um conjunto de partidas. Em Portugal temos um jogo de cartas chamado 'Sueca' e joga-se por riscos, ou seja, num papel traça-se um risco na horizontal onde caibam 10, mais pequenos na vertical (basta pesquisarem no Google por riscos sueca).
Cada partida ganha corresponde a uma bolinha na extremidade de uma ponta ou outra dos riscos verticais. A primeira equipa de 2 jogadores (são 2 contra 2) a chegar às 10 partidas ganhas, ganha um risco.
Se 3 riscos correspondem a 3 neguinhas, então temos aqui uma correspondência.
Só falta alguém conhecedor dos jogos para nos esclarecer a dúvida.


----------



## Nonstar

A negra é a terceira disputa que desempata.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

pfaa09 said:


> Não conheço esse termo em Portugal (para jogo). Parece-me tipicamente brasileiro devido ao 'neginhas' sem o erre.
> No entanto, parece que o perdedor se refere a um conjunto de partidas. Em Portugal temos um jogo de cartas chamado 'Sueca' e joga-se por riscos, ou seja, num papel traça-se um risco na horizontal onde caibam 10, mais pequenos na vertical (basta pesquisarem no Google por riscos sueca).
> Cada partida ganha corresponde a uma bolinha na extremidade de uma ponta ou outra dos riscos verticais. A primeira equipa de 2 jogadores (são 2 contra 2) a chegar às 10 partidas ganhas, ganha um risco.
> Se 3 riscos correspondem a 3 neguinhas, então temos aqui uma correspondência.
> Só falta alguém conhecedor dos jogos para nos esclarecer a dúvida.



Interessante.


----------



## Carfer

Também não conheço (aliás, não percebo nada de jogos). Talvez não se ajuste à situação concreta, mas quando alguém é derrotado ao jogo ou numa disputa e quer recuperar o que perdeu, dizemos '_tirar a desforra_'. A '_desforra_' seria então a '_neguinha_'?


----------



## englishmania

Sim, dizemos "desforra". Não dizemos "neguinha". Pelo que percebi, não significam a mesma coisa.

Dizemos:_ Quero a desforra!_  (Perdemos; queremos jogar outro jogo para ver se ganhamos desta vez)

Se for para desempate, podemos dizer "Agora para o desempate/Este é para o desempate", "Este é para ver quem ganha", "Quem ganhar este/marcar, ganha (tudo)"


----------



## jazyk

No Brasil também se diz desforra. Neguinha é novidade para mim. Dever ser algo restrito a determinado grupo.


----------



## Vanda

"Oh, neguinha. Deixa eu gostar de você, pra lá do meu coração, não me diga nunca não."


----------



## jazyk

Estamos falando de jogo, Vanda.


----------



## Vanda

Depois que me lembrei da música, pensei mesmo que era restrito ao jogo, mas já tinha postado.


----------



## englishmania

E também existe a expressão “à melhor de três”.


----------



## pfaa09

englishmania said:


> E também existe a expressão “à melhor de três”.


Bem lembrado. Pode muito bem ser o equivalente à questão que nos trouxe aqui.
Só falta alguém que conheça a expressão ou termo popular.
Tenho curiosidade sobre a origem das "3 neginhas". Tanto em lugar como em tempo / época.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

englishmania said:


> E também existe a expressão “à melhor de três”.



@pfaa09 e @englishmania, isso, é exatamente isso. No Brasil, essas duas expressões são sinônimos - pelo menos, onde eu moro. Não sabia que se dizia em Portugal também. Bem... obrigado.


----------



## Archimec

Será que "neguinha" vem de "nega", e não de "negra"? Vi no Aulete a palavra "nega" relacionada com o jogo de siruca.

P.S. Devo acrescentar que não conhenço nada de jogos e não faço ideia do que seja o jogo de siruca.


----------



## jazyk

Imagino tratar-se de sinuca: Sinuca – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------

